# Aftermarket Wastegate and actuator



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

has anyone tried an upgraded wastegate or actuator? I was considering one not sure what to get though


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

why


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

saw someone install this and was wondering others opinions


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

earichmond said:


> saw someone install this and was wondering others opinions


I have seen it too. I thought BNR was making one but haven’t heard anything about it in recent times.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I have seen it too. I thought BNR was making one but haven’t heard anything about it in recent times.


I am wondering about BNR lately, many things not in stock and aren’t ever restocked, no new products...


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> I am wondering about BNR lately, many things not in stock and aren’t ever restocked, no new products...


I checked their Facebook lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The eBay listing is for a wastegate actuator. BNRs product is(was?) A recirculating bypass("blowoff") valve mod.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> The eBay listing is for a wastegate actuator. BNRs product is(was?) A recirculating bypass("blowoff") valve mod.


I must have imagined it then. I could have sworn I saw them making something.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

earichmond said:


> saw someone install this and was wondering others opinions


You could try going to a junkyard and taking the turbo from a 1.5t Malibu. It is a slightly bigger unit, and could provide a good gain. Just remember the tune


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> You could try going to a junkyard and taking the turbo from a 1.5t Malibu. It is a slightly bigger unit, and could provide a good gain. Just remember the tune


how doable would swapping them be? I see malibu turbos for under 500


----------



## D0mo90 (Nov 19, 2020)

I actually just completed installing the 1.5l malibu turbo on my gen 2 today. It's a direct bolt on swap. I did notice this turbo spools a lot quicker then the stock one. Which makes sense when you see now restricted the stock one is.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So the air inlet/outlet and exhaust outlet are the same sizes and in the same place, along with oil supply plumbing and everything?


----------



## D0mo90 (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, everything was is the same position as the stock turbo.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Lots of them under 30k miles for around $150 in Michigan.

But I thought the turbine housing was part of the exhaust manifold? (or am I thinking Gen 1?)

Here's a pic of a $145 2018 Malibu turbo.


----------



## D0mo90 (Nov 19, 2020)

The turbine is basically your exhaust manifold on the LE2's. Both the malibu and stock cruze turbos both mount to the same location on the head using the same studs. I bought a turbo off Ebay from a 2017 1.5L malibu and it fits the same as the stock turbo. I am also running a BNR tune though with it so I'm not sure how the ECU would cope without a tune. I am seeing the same boost levels as before but it seems to get there quicker with this turbo.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd imagine the boost levels are whatever Jerry told the computer to provide, regardless of flow capacity. Probably work the same with factory tune. I'm sure the Malibu turbo is more efficient above 150hp, it'd be interesting to know how they compare at 50hp or 100hp.

It might be interesting to tell Jerry what you did and email a couple data logs (do it before Black Friday puts him way behind on updates).

I've got to swap engines anyway. Had pretty much decided on a complete engine, but now I'm thinking of buying a stripped lower mile engine and a Malibu turbo since the turbos are so cheap. Just have to make sure they leave me the turbo mounting hardware when they strip the engine.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Did you measure the compressor wheels for both?
How about the A/R on the turbine housings and the turbine wheels?


----------



## D0mo90 (Nov 19, 2020)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Did you measure the compressor wheels for both?
> How about the A/R on the turbine housings and the turbine wheels?


No, I did not measure the compressor or turbine. Visually the turbine looks to be around the same while the compressor defiantly looks a little larger. Following the swap I have noticed a lot more low end torque as well as more power up top since it spools quicker. I have sent a log file into BNR to see what they think about it but it feels a lot better to me. I have had zero issues with it since installation and my knock and misfire counts are the same as before.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Ok cool, glad it worked out. Just want to make sure it is bigger.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> I'd imagine the boost levels are whatever Jerry told the computer to provide, regardless of flow capacity. Probably work the same with factory tune. I'm sure the Malibu turbo is more efficient above 150hp, it'd be interesting to know how they compare at 50hp or 100hp.
> 
> It might be interesting to tell Jerry what you did and email a couple data logs (do it before Black Friday puts him way behind on updates).
> 
> I've got to swap engines anyway. Had pretty much decided on a complete engine, but now I'm thinking of buying a stripped lower mile engine and a Malibu turbo since the turbos are so cheap. Just have to make sure they leave me the turbo mounting hardware when they strip the engine.


Why not just put a complete 1.5 in ?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Why not just put a complete 1.5 in ?


That was my first thought, given the fact that my 2016 1.4 has a broken piston or two. 
But if I can get a low mile 1.4 for $400, and a mid-high mile 1.5 is 800+, that doesn't seem like such a good idea.(only looking at 2018 and later, I don't want a 2016 1.5, and they're all over $600 anyway)

And I've read here that Cruze owners who rent 1.5s or get 1.5 loaners think the 1.5 vibrates more...


----------



## ForceFed_231 (Oct 29, 2019)

D0mo90 said:


> I actually just completed installing the 1.5l malibu turbo on my gen 2 today. It's a direct bolt on swap. I did notice this turbo spools a lot quicker then the stock one. Which makes sense when you see now restricted the stock one is.
> 
> View attachment 289490
> View attachment 289491


You installed this on the gen2 1.4L turbo Cruze? The one with aluminum block, wonder if it will fit the first gen Cruze.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> That was my first thought, given the fact that my 2016 1.4 has a broken piston or two.
> But if I can get a low mile 1.4 for $400, and a mid-high mile 1.5 is 800+, that doesn't seem like such a good idea.(only looking at 2018 and later, I don't want a 2016 1.5, and they're all over $600 anyway)
> 
> And I've read here that Cruze owners who rent 1.5s or get 1.5 loaners think the 1.5 vibrates more...


The Malibu is honestly a less refined car overall imo. I don't feel it's the engine that vibrates more, it's the whole car transmits more NVH from all sources.


----------



## ForceFed_231 (Oct 29, 2019)

Taxman said:


> Lots of them under 30k miles for around $150 in Michigan.
> 
> But I thought the turbine housing was part of the exhaust manifold? (or am I thinking Gen 1?)
> 
> Here's a pic of a $145 2018 Malibu turbo.


It isn't too terribly much to buy a new 1.5L turbo, especially when you have a family member working at a dealership.


----------

